# Halloween Remake: Yay or Nay?



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

As you may know, a remake of Halloween has been directed by Rob Zombie and is coming out on August 31.  Having seen the original over 8 times, I fear they might mess it up and go overboard.  I have seen most of Rob Zombies movies (loved House of 1000 Corpses), and Rob Zombie being Rob Zombie, I believe there are two possiblities: good, but not as good as the original *or* major bust.  I just hope he didn't go overboard with it.. 

What do you guys think?

EDIT: It looks like they have the guy who played Sabertooth in X Men, Tyler Mane, playing Michael Myers..


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 15, 2007)

Normally i abhor this sorta thing.


But i don't know. I might give it a shot outta curiosity since it's Rob directing it. But, eh. I think it might have a higher chance of being a bust.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Normally i abhor this sorta thing.
> 
> 
> But i don't know. *I might give it a shot outta curiosity since it's Rob directing it.* But, eh. *I think it might have a higher chance of being a bust.*


Yea, I might go see it.  I loved a couple of Rob's movies.

Yes, that's what I was trying to say; he sometimes goes so overboard with the gore that he leaves no trace of any plot.<--


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

It comes out at the end of the month *31st* not Halloween and I'll give it a chance. It won't be better then the original but good? Seems so.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm definitely seeing this, I mean it's Rob fucking Zombie. You know it's going to be over the top.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It comes out at the end of the month *31st* not Halloween and I'll give it a chance. *It won't be better then the original but good? Seems so.*


Yea, that was my take on it. 

Oh, lol, sorry, I just saw 31 and assumed it would be October.


----------



## Podman (Aug 15, 2007)

Ya, doubt Rob Zombie will do as good of a job as Carpenter, but I can't be nearly as bad as Halloween numbers 4-7. I like that Zombie is bringing The Shape back as a Psycopath instead of a "Cursed" Man.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Yea, that was my take on it.
> 
> Oh, lol, sorry, I just saw 31 and assumed it would be October.



Yeah thought October too till i saw the commercial.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> Ya, doubt Rob Zombie will do as good of a job as Carpenter, but* I can't be nearly as bad as Halloween numbers 4-7*. I like that Zombie is *bringing The Shape back as a Psycopath instead of a "Cursed" Man.*


Editz. How about the 3rd one?  That shi7 didn't even have any thing to do with the series.

Aww, but that "Cursed" plot was classic.  Then there was the time that Michael cried..   LOL, jk, but seriously, this plot is just not as good.  Now how can they explain Michael being invincible?  We'll see, I guess.

Props to Rob for having the ballz to attempt a remake of such an influential movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2007)

looks stupid, is this halloween a la Hostel/saw etc....  What does he intend to add besides over the top gore?

But I called every movie this summer stupid, pretty much


----------



## Podman (Aug 15, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Editz. How about the 3rd one?  That shi7 didn't even have any thing to do with the series.
> 
> Aww, but that "Cursed" plot was classic.  Then there was the time that Michael cried..   LOL, jk, but seriously, this plot is just not as good.  Now how can they explain Michael being invincible?  We'll see, I guess.
> 
> Props to Rob for having the ballz to attempt a remake of such an influential movie.



  Well John Carpenter only made the first two halloween movies, in an interview after number 2 Carpenter said "Halloween is to be a ANthology, both Micheal and Loomis died in the fire,the Shape is dead". Carpenter then left Halloween to another director who made Halloween 3: Curse of the Witch. This had nothing to do with Myers, Loomis, or Haddonfield. Many people didn't like the new idea of an anthology of stories related to October 31rst. Sadly Carpenter had made the mistake of selling production rights to Paramount after no.2. Relising Myers to be more influential than the Title Halloween itself, paramount made number Halloween four continue the story of Myers by ressurecting the Shape and Loomis. That is when the concept of the Curse of Thorn came about. So the first 2 halloween movies where the only one's to show Micheal Myer's story as John Carpenter made them. So in the first 2 movies micheal myers was very much a Mortal Man. The Immortal Myers of numbers 4-7 was nothing more than a big studio like Paramount refusing to stop sucking the life out of a story that was long dead.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 15, 2007)

Halloween 4 and 6 were actually great movies in the series, imo.  I'm looking forward to the remake.  I've been a huge fan of the series since i went and saw Halloween 4 when i was 2.  This movie looks like it might be almost as good as the first 2.  Just hoping it is


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm adding a poll.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 15, 2007)

Poll added ^^


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

Splintered said:


> Poll added ^^


Thank you.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Voted for what i said


----------



## Denji (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't really care. I liked the original, but I'm not a fanatic. I'll go see this if it gets good reviews (from fans, not critics, critics suck).


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 16, 2007)

Denji said:


> I don't really care. I liked the original, but I'm not a fanatic. I'll go see this if it gets good reviews (from fans, not critics,* critics suck*).


Yea, extreme truth.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2007)

critics > fans


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> critics > fans


Well, die hard, biased fans maybe, but not regular fans.  How can they be?  You don't think critics are under political pressure, and pressure from whatever suit they work for? 

Seriously, Ebert&Roper<-- so full of crap sometimes..


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 16, 2007)

Wait...Michael Myers was actually a mortal person? And what about Halloween H2O?

Even though this IS Rob Zombie, in most cases, the original is ALWAYS better than its remake.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2007)

well, you have to judge the critics by their criticisms i guess.  Everything can't be 4 stars or 1 star i guess, but things should average towards the middle


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Wait...Michael Myers was actually a mortal person? And what about Halloween H2O?
> 
> Even though this IS Rob Zombie, in most cases, the original is ALWAYS better than its remake.


Agreed, but what about H20?  H20 sucked major donkey ballz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the movie will turn out to be decent, but it most likely won't be as good as the original.


----------



## tezzle (Aug 23, 2007)

I actually think there's a chance, if Rob Zombie doesn't fuck it up, that it _could_ be better than the original. Here's why. In interviews, Mr. Zombie (He-he, I wonder if he's been called that?) said that in the original, the main focus was mostly on the teenagers, like alright, in the beginning, there's a bunch of teenage girls talknig about teenage girl stuff, then every know and then, Mike Myers shows up, stabs somebody and goes back into the shadows. He said something along those lines, and that's true, but it works for the genre. But he said, this time, he wants the focus to be more shifted towards Mike Myers, and his past, and what exactly happened to him. I mean, does anybody really even know what the Hell happened to him as a kid that made him stab his sister!? I sure don't. Something about his aunt or grandmother or some crap, and she did wierd satanic stuff or whatever? I dunno. Point is, this movie has potential. Let's hop Rob Zombie's learned something about filmmaking in between this & "Devil's Rejects."


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 23, 2007)

tezzle said:


> I actually think there's a chance, if Rob Zombie doesn't fuck it up, that it _could_ be better than the original. Here's why. In interviews, Mr. Zombie (He-he, I wonder if he's been called that?) said that in the original, the main focus was mostly on the teenagers, like alright, in the beginning, there's a bunch of teenage girls talknig about teenage girl stuff, then every know and then, Mike Myers shows up, stabs somebody and goes back into the shadows. He said something along those lines, and that's true, but it works for the genre. But he said, this time, he wants the focus to be more shifted towards Mike Myers, and his past, and what exactly happened to him. *I mean, does anybody really even know what the Hell happened to him as a kid that made him stab his sister!? I sure don't. Something about his aunt or grandmother or some crap, and she did wierd satanic stuff or whatever? I dunno.* Point is, this movie has potential. Let's hop Rob Zombie's learned something about filmmaking in between this & "Devil's Rejects."


Did you even watch the fucking movie?  A curse was put on Mike when he was a baby by a cult.  The curse makes him kill his family members.


----------



## Podman (Aug 23, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Did you even watch the fucking movie?  A curse was put on Mike when he was a baby by a cult.  The curse makes him kill his family members.



    Yes, The Curse of the Thorn, THis was givin to Micheal in the 6th film, it's how they explained him being immortal, wich they wouldn't have to do if paramount didn't bring back Myers from the dead when John CArpenter made it clear Loomis and Micheal where dead forever.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 23, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> Yes, The Curse of the Thorn, THis was givin to Micheal in the 6th film, it's how they explained him being immortal, wich they wouldn't have to do if paramount didn't bring back Myers from the dead when John CArpenter made it clear Loomis and Micheal where dead forever.


What are you talking about?  Cult members were seen cursing him in the 1st film.

At least they were in the versions I've seen.. and I've seen the original Halloween like 8 times..


----------



## Podman (Aug 23, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> What are you talking about?  Cult members were seen cursing him in the 1st film.
> 
> At least they were in the versions I've seen.. and I've seen the original Halloween like 8 times..




    Um, no that was never shown in the 1rst movie (What version did u watch???) the curse of thorn was created in the 6th movie, because fans of the sequels wanted an explaination to Micheal's Immortality. but John Carpenter and Derbra hill ( The original createors of the movie)said that Micheal was mortal and that both him and Doctor Loomis were dead after the Fire at the end of number 2 when Loomis and Laurie filled the hospital room with oxygen and Ether and Loomis stayed behind to ignite the gases and blow micheal up with him. Halloween 3 and up were surposed to be other stories (that had nothing to do wih haddonfield) that were about strange events revolving around Halloween Night(Halloween 3 season of the witch), paramount however saw that Micheal Myers was more popular than Halloween itself, so they made him immortal so they could bring him back in Halloween 4, They then justified his immortality in number 6 when they came up with the curse of thorn, so numbers 4-8 were all actually alternate universe halloweens. Since they went against the original plot. So Micheal was Mortal in 1 and 2, but he was cursed in 4-8.


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it'll be pretty good but nothing can beat an Original...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 23, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> Um, no that was never shown in the 1rst movie (What version did u watch???) the curse of thorn was created in the 6th movie, because fans of the sequels wanted an explaination to Micheal's Immortality. but John Carpenter and Derbra hill ( The original createors of the movie)said that Micheal was mortal and that both him and Doctor Loomis were dead after the Fire at the end of number 2 when Loomis and Laurie filled the hospital room with oxygen and Ether and Loomis stayed behind to ignite the gases and blow micheal up with him. Halloween 3 and up were surposed to be other stories (that had nothing to do wih haddonfield) that were about strange events revolving around Halloween Night(Halloween 3 season of the witch), paramount however saw that Micheal Myers was more popular than Halloween itself, so they made him immortal so they could bring him back in Halloween 4, They then justified his immortality in number 6 when they came up with the curse of thorn, so numbers 4-8 were all actually alternate universe halloweens. Since they went against the original plot. So Micheal was Mortal in 1 and 2, but he was cursed in 4-8.


I dunno, maybe I watched a remastered version and they spliced that in.  Just like how Hayden Christiansen was put in (at the end) the digitally remastered version of Episode 6.

What I saw at the beginning of Halloween was some cult members performing a ritual on a baby, then the mother escaping with the baby.  The ritual was supposed (explained) to be what makes him kill his family members.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Yay. . . . . . .


----------



## revengefulbeauty (Aug 23, 2007)

YAY!!! I love rOb ZOMBIE...I think a remake of dracula or frankstain should be made or Dr.jeyall and mr hyde that what i'd like to see


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 24, 2007)

Honestly, don't really care.  I think this is one of those series that should just die.  It was good in the beginning, and I think they shouldve just left it alone.


----------



## revengefulbeauty (Aug 24, 2007)

ninhoic said:


> Honestly, don't really care.  I think this is one of those series that should just die.  It was good in the beginning, and I think they shouldve just left it alone.



But thats what's so great about it they keep makeing more and more


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

Nothing will beat the original


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

Nay, so many Halloweens already. be creative and come up with something new. instead of expanding on something old


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 24, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> What I saw at the beginning of Halloween was some cult members performing a ritual on a baby, then the mother escaping with the baby.  The ritual was supposed (explained) to be what makes him kill his family members.



That was Halloween 6 The Curse of Michael Myers that you are referring to.  The baby is Michael's nephew/son (the cult members impregnated Michael's niece with his semen).  The earliest movie that made a connection of cult related activities involving Michael (if memory serves right) is Halloween 5.  At one point in that movie they show the ventral side of Michael's wrist and you see the curse of thorn on it.

As for the movie, I have high hopes for this movie.  I liked all of the Halloween's (even though some were shitty in other people's eyes) and if anyone can breathe some fresh air into the lungs of this series it'd be Rob Zombie.  I mean, there's no way this could be worse than Halloween Resurrection with good ol' Busta Rhymes in it


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> That was Halloween 6 The Curse of Michael Myers that you are referring to.  The baby is Michael's nephew/son (the cult members impregnated Michael's niece with his semen).  The earliest movie that made a connection of cult related activities involving Michael (if memory serves right) is Halloween 5.  At one point in that movie they show the ventral side of Michael's wrist and you see the curse of thorn on it.
> 
> As for the movie, I have high hopes for this movie.  I liked all of the Halloween's (even though some were shitty in other people's eyes) and if anyone can breathe some fresh air into the lungs of this series it'd be Rob Zombie.  I mean, there's no way this could be worse than Halloween Resurrection with good ol' Busta Rhymes in it


I know what you're talking about.  However, in the version of the original Halloween that I saw about a year ago, it showed what I described earlier.  Maybe it was digitally remastered? I don't know, but I do know that I was watching the 1st Halloween.


----------



## Seany (Aug 24, 2007)

Nay         .


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

Won't be good as original, I feel they didn't have to remake this one. v_v


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2007)

The trailer looked really good but I feel like t wont be better than the original =/
I hope this doesn't fuck up as bad as AVP.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 2, 2007)

I think Rob Zombie did a terrific job on the remake. Yes, its not better than the original but what I think was that he was trying to give Michael Myers his dignity back from all the previous sequels (bleh)...which I believe was the whole point of the remake. 

It was also nice to see veteran horror movie actors there as well. Not those piece of shit MTV pop icons.

I also liked how he ENDED it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

This

Ebert and Roper are like narutosimpson, they wouldn't know a good movie if it bit them in the ass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 2, 2007)

I saw it last wednesday. The characted development of Micheal Myers was great.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I'll pass on this one


----------



## Ausar (Sep 2, 2007)

I saw this movie last night and in my opinion it was very well done...I especially liked how they showed Michael's upbringing, it really makes you see all of the factors which makes him into what he becomes...Besides that though, they probably overdid it with all of the "Teens having sex, right before getting killed by said-killer" sequences, but...still, I loved the movie...It redefines Halloween for the next generation.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 2, 2007)

It made me sad when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael killed Danny Trejo. Poor guy didn't deserve it. He was "good to Michael."


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

eh
...................................


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

I didnt really enjoy the first... im hoping for teh best.. but preparing for the worst.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I think I'll pass on this one



It's actually not bad at all, i liked it


----------



## Predator (Sep 3, 2007)

I liked the original better than the remake... 

but the remake was far superior than all the sequels. I liked the entire movie, just think they could have done with less sex scenes, but hey, thats rob for u. The only thing I think should have happened was have more character development for the girls, besides having 2 of them turning out to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sluts


. I liked how michael became the way he is in the movie. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just too bad that laurie didnt know what he meant when he handed her the baby pic of him holder her, when he was trying to be a "family" again.




ahhh well, Id rate it 5 outta 5


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 3, 2007)

It was surprisingly good. Not better than the original though. It would've been better if the reason for Michael's rage was left unanswered. It just made him look like some emo kid pissed at the world because his family neglected him (except for his mom), he was a victim of bullying & (what was probably the last straw) no one took him out for trick or treaty (lol).

Also, Laurie & the Strodes were corny as fuck. And the time line seemed a bit screwy.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

oh good lord


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

Remakes are generally better, but I voted it would be as good. Not better. Halloween is a classic to me. I don't think anything will be able to replace the original.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Sep 3, 2007)

The original was better but the remake was better than I expected.I liked the fact that the viewer got to see his childhood and development.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

Lone said:


> Nay         .



yeah what he said


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 4, 2007)

riema said:


> Remakes are generally better


All your credibility has been thrown out the window



Bear Walken said:


> It was surprisingly good. Not better than the original though. It would've been better if the reason for Michael's rage was left unanswered. It just made him look like some emo kid pissed at the world because his family neglected him (except for his mom), he was a victim of bullying & (what was probably the last straw) no one took him out for trick or treaty (lol).



Jesus, I hate how everyone calls others emo these days b/c someone is depressed or angsty.  EVERYONE goes through some sort of depression or angst in their life.  And did you see his childhood?  It pretty much justified how he turned out.  His childhood sucked horribly.  His mom was a stripper, his stepdad called him horrible, horrible names, his sister was a slut (a hot one at that) and acted the same towards him as his step father, he got messed with at school (which they hinted at happening all of the time).  He was emotionally abused, very far.  The only person who truly loved him was his mom and as I said earlier, she was a stripper.  No child needs that kind of environment to grow up in.  Any kid that would've grown up in an environment like that (everything I said above) would 99.999999999% of the time grow up to be mentally unstable, emotionally scarred, and fucked up the rest of their life.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was glad he killed his step dad, sister, her boyfriend and that boy at school.  Those are the types of people that make this world worse than it already is.  Infact, the majority of the people he killed deserved it one way or another


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoever negged rep me and left no name is an idiot and was probably too scared, covering their eyes to know what actually happened in the movie. Guh....idiots.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Danny Trejo's character did die. He got tossed around, nearly drowned and then got a TV dropped on his head....yeah. I'm pretty sure he died. Show me where he lived through that.




Michael? Emo?! Fuck no. Emos are a bunch of bitches that self-pity themselves too much for attention. Michael just dealt with his problems via killing. He didn't cry about it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 7, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> Whoever negged rep me and left no name is an idiot and was probably too scared, covering their eyes to know what actually happened in the movie. Guh....idiots.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I negged you bitch! .... Naw, I kid 

Seriously, why would someone neg you for that though. I mean DT's character was obviously killed. A tv being dropped onto your head will do that to a person  



ChipsAndSnacks said:


> Michael? Emo?! Fuck no. Emos are a bunch of bitches that self-pity themselves too much for attention. Michael just dealt with his problems via killing. He didn't cry about it.



_most definitions of emo hold that an emo person is emotionally candid, sensitive, shy, introverted, glum, and quiet. Depressed and broken-hearted are sometimes used to describe the emo personality._

Sounds a lot like this version of Michael Myers. 


............



I read about the original ending that RZ wanted to run with ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It had Michael holding Laurie at knife point. Loomis pleads to him to let her go & that it's all his (Loomis) fault for not helping him. As he let's her go, the sheriff and a bunch of other cops show up. And they basically gunned him down. 




That sounds better than what I saw. Luckily the DVD will have it along with 5-6 other endings (rumored).


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 7, 2007)

I dunno Bear Walken. I saw that ending on the pirated version, seemed like a cheap way to take out Michael. I didn't like the scene on that version as well on how Michael escaped the sanitarium. Pretty messed up. 
I liked the cinema version much better.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 8, 2007)

lol Rob Zombie. 

I saw it today, my female friend was jumping like crazy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 9, 2007)

Ausar said:


> I especially liked how they showed Michael's upbringing, it really makes you see all of the factors which makes him into what he becomes...



Well that just got rid of any interest I had for this movie. I'm sick of horror movies trying to de-construct the villains so you can try to sympathize with them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 26, 2007)

I quite liked the finished production. It portryaed my character and helped people understand my nature and where it came from.


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Sep 26, 2007)

Started good, but still sucked


----------

